

One wrong stitch and it’s a reject: the pain of making the perfect shoe - leojkent
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/10420/one-wrong-stitch-and-its-a-reject/

======
rikacomet
I find the title a bit vague, since most of the article was about, one man's
story instead of stitches. Nor did I see how the shoe was perfect? maybe its
just me.

I was hoping to find some tutorials, I would really love to make(or try to) my
own high quality shoe, just for fun. But good shoe making tutorials are hard
to find, especially any help with procuring cheap second hand machine and
equipment.

